# [Verkaufe] - Thema geschlossen -



## spiro888 (28. November 2011)

Servus!

Würde hier gerne eine AT-Version von ... auf der PS3 verkaufen!
Habe das Spiel einmal durchgespielt und würde es jetzt gern verkaufen..
Das Game befindet sich im guten gebrauchten zustand.

Preislich dachte ich an 30€ + Versand (1,45€ unversichert, 5,90€ versichert) wie ihr wollt.

Verkauf nur nach altersnachweis!
Bei Interesse am besten PN.

Privatverkauf.


----------



## Crysisheld (29. November 2011)

Das ist ein Steam Spiel, du müsstest also deinen Account gleich mit verkaufen - und das ist hier nicht erlaubt....


----------



## spiro888 (1. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt isses richtig es handelt sich um die PS3 version! sry


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Da das Spiel in D indiziert wurde, muss ich hier leider dich machen und den Namen den Spiels auch entfernen.


----------

